# yet ANOTHER cervical fluid question...



## Thomi'sMommy (Feb 11, 2004)

so, this is weird, but riddle me this....

why is it that sometimes around when I ovulate I don't really notice any EWCM unless I have a bowel movement? I know Toni Weschler talks about bms and more noticeable EWCM, but is it still fertile if that's the only time I'm noticing it? I'd like to think it's because I'm breastfeeding and am probably less moist as a result. Everything feels full and a bit swollen otherwise, so I'm guessing I'm fertile, but I'm just wondering also what sort of a chance dh's spermies have if it's really mostly just kind of watery/sticky-ish...

Well, the luteal waiting game begins again









Thanks.


----------



## OTMomma (Aug 12, 2003)

If its fertile, its fertile, because the sperm will be deposited further up in there, where there is more CM. You may be a little less fertile due to nurseing- heaven knows it made me less fertile, but that's a person to person thing and really hard to guess. Hope this helps.


----------



## nfpmom (Jun 4, 2004)

For *many* ladies the best time to notice fertile mucus is after a BM... it kind of pushes the mucus down and out... its very common that this might be the only time you notice it. But as the pp said, fertile mucus is fertile mucus, regardless if you see it only once a day or every time you pee...
take care


----------



## Thomi'sMommy (Feb 11, 2004)

Thanks so much for the replies. My chart is looking like I did ovulate, so I guess the hard part is just waiting for my luteal phase to come and go. I just wish I knew how much bfing a 20 month old affects my fertility....

Here's to







: !


----------



## because (Sep 11, 2003)

I think breastfeeding mainly affects 1. whether you ovulate and 2. how long your LP is. These effects vary woman-to-woman. For example, I didn't ovulate until DD was 26.5 months old and I got my first period 11 days later. I was on the very late side of returning fertility but my LP was long enough not to be a problem when we conceived a few weeks later. If you're ovulating and your LP is decent, I'm not sure that breastfeeding typically affects fertility otherwise. Again, everyone is different, though.

FWIW, I had "fertile" CF for 9 months before actually ovulating!!

Good luck!


----------



## bleurae (Feb 25, 2005)

cm can be greatly affected by diet, weather, stress among other things. It can also not exit as much, exit with urine, or "gush" out after a bm. guaifenesin can increase sm greatly and can be found these days in a tablet instead of the yucky tasting syrup. i don't know you but i will say that by the time you see cm you have most likely already o'd. tracking your cervix is the best way to be sure exactly when you o and when to ttc because when the body o's the cervical os opens like a mouth to receive the sperm, the cm runs out the os like a tiny river, this can happen anywhere from hours after a positive opk test to up to 5 days after a positive opk test which is why it can be so hard to figure out when you do and why tracking your cervix is the most reliable way to know.

i hope that helps some, if not i apologize and wish you much luck


----------

